# Audio Distribution



## swaldron (Aug 22, 2009)

Wondering if anyone has a solution for this. In my haunt I use 8 small speakers to distribute sound through the garden. The noises last year were ravens, and I had small mounted ravens in the bushes with the speakers as people walked up. I used a circuit board from simpleciruitboards.com to channel the sound around the yard. With this board the triggering needs to be manually keyed in.

The issue that I have with this solution is that the timing needs to be triggered manually, and over time it gets out of synch, where the speakers are switching in the middle of the audio track.

In a perfect scenario I would have a solution that was able to switch to a new speaker in sych with playing a new MP3 track. I do not need to have more than one audio source on at a time. Would like to try and keep the cost down and avoid a PC based solution.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

That's a tall order I think a cheap used PC based solution may be the easiest/best way. on the other hand you could use a different mp3 player or other cheap sound maker for each speaker and have them trigger in the order that you want.


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

Well the easiest way to do it is to use audio editing software. You can download it for free many places of the web. Just make 2 or 3 timelines and set one to 100% right channel, one 100% left, and the last 50% 50%. If you want you can add more timelines with different ratios of right to left channel. Then just drop your sound effects into the desired timeline. Just save it to a cd and play over your sound system. This should give you the effect your looking for. Just let me know if you need help!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Really don't know of any easy solution that doesn't use a PC. If you do use a PC though, it would be as simple as Vixen and a Kit74. Just tie all the negative speaker leads together and switch the positive leads through the relays. As long as you don't run more than 2 speakers off each channel at the same time you should be fine.


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

What if you just got 6 really cheap cd players? Just make a cd or two with random sounds at random times and play them on repeat--each individually. That might give you the effect you're after?


----------

